# The story of a sandwhich haha



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

Our horses were out in 4 last night, and the arena is in 4. I didnt feel like going out and catching him, bringing him all the way back to the barn, saddle, then bring him to the arena. So I grabbed the wheel barrow, put my stuff in it, and took it over there. I found a lunge rope over by the arena, and slipped it around his neck. I took him in, and he let me groom him and saddle up, all without really moving! With JUST a rope!! For him, that is amazing. Sunset was still in the arena, but Dad had just opened the gate to take tree's back to our pile in 3 *anybody remember the ice storm in Febuary? yeah, we're still cleaning up*. So I just left him in there, hopped on, and rode. Our arena isnt much, just a PVC pipe arena. Its not that big, but it certainly works. 
We walked and trotted on a very loose rein. He hardly ever pens his ears anymore, and is never really mad about me asking him to go. Thats totally different. The last several days however, he's been really sluggish. When I ask him to move into a canter, it was the slow Western Pleasure canter. I dont know why, and if I ask him to move faster, he just wont. So took my reins and gave him a little pop in the butt. PJ cowkicked, and we moved on with our lives. Please dont think that I would ever hurt my horse, I didnt hit him hard at all. He was a little speedier after that, but I had to brush his butt with the reins a few more times. 
Then I took him across the street to our neighbors field. He's a little resistant to the bit out there, but we worked on that. Normally, in our arena, he'll stop on a dime. Out there, its not as good. Anyways, I walked him around quite a bit. Sunset was back in the field going nuts, and since he was in 4, he found a corner that he could see PJ and PJ could see him. Not good.... But I got Pj refocused and we did some trotting figure 8's. I cantered him around a corner, and would have gone a little farther, but my reins were uneven. He gave 1 little mini hoppy/rearish thingy, but thats it.
He's so much better now, and I love him to death! We have a small 4h show in like 2 weeks. Hopefully we'll be ready


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

aww thats a really nice story, good luck with your show in a few weeks time


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow it must look like my horse never gets worked! No, I've been grounded, and when I tried to get on yesterday it was down....

Sunday: We took him to the Stables, and he was... decent. He hasnt done the gate in about 2 years, and last time we tried there was lots of rearing. This time it was just about perfect. Did the mail box fine. We took him outside, and he's been extremely sluggish, so Mother got me a little "popper" just to get his attention. Belive me, I tested it out on myself first to make sure it wouldnt hurt. There was an incredible amount of bucking/cowkicking. He never got real close to throwing me, but he got me pretty far up once. After I got him going pretty good, he was like flying. Unfortunetly the arena was a little slick, so we couldnt go full speed  

Monday: Got braces, was in too much pain to ride 

Tuesday: I asked Dad to set up a trail course in the yard, and I warmed up while he did. In the arena, he was really pretty good. PJ was bending well, and taking cues. I took him over to the trail. The mailbox was good, Dad had me pull a jacket out of it and rub it on PJ. The gate was excellent. Then we got to the bridge.... ooo dear. I've had him TROT over that bridge before, but he was not having it. Part of it was that Dad decided to stick boards under it so it would have a hollow sound(which it already did!*. So anytime he stepped on it, the brige would kinda flip up and look like it was attacking him. Poor thing. Anyways I led him across, almost getting jumped on once, and he settled down. Dad was suprised that when I got on, he became resistant again. PJ has this thing where he's better if he can SEE me. Well I got him going, and it was all good. The ladder was fine. And then finally the Backing L. I thought we might have a little trouble, but I was wrong, he was great. 
Then came halter, and that went overall pretty well. 

Wednesday: I decided not to go to the arena, but straight out to our neighbors field. Mistake? Quite possibly. He was quite the brat, and I didnt end up going over a trot for more than a few steps. There was a little rearing, and lots of head flinging. We did quite a lot of stopping and backing though. When backing, PJ's head was all tucked and pretty, probably just because he was agitated. When I was satisfied, I took him back over to do trail again. I skipped the mailbox, there was no real reason to do it. Gate was pretty good. And the bridge... again, oh no. Unfortunetly before I really had a good chance to get him over it, Dad clipped on the leadrope. I think I would have gotten it to! Well, my brilliant father decides to not let me get down, but to clip the leadrope on to my bridle and just start leading. So I had reins, that were of no use. I'm sorry, that does me squat, and I refuse to ride like that, especially on a horse that is freaking out. Finally I just hopped off *yes, dad not even being nice enough to stop*. One of my reins slid off and Dad knew it, but I couldnt get close enough to grab them. PJ stepped on them once, and he STILL neglected to pick them up, being mad at me for getting off. Trying to *teach me a lesson*. The other rein slid off, and guess what? PJ snapped it. Its totally busted, beyond repair. Thanks a LOT dad. Theres a headstall I found, and I'll have to swich everything over to it, and its to dark, but I guess it'll work. Really ticked me off though. After going through the rest of the obstcles, Dad said to go ahead and put him up. 

I havent yet today


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

Last Night: I saddled him up and took PJ to the arena. He was bending great and just going wonderfully. He was pretty excited, so I decided to see if he'd give me any speed. I was canting around, and when I got around it, I ducked around a barrel and he definetly gave me some movement. It was awesome  I'm almost positive I got him on the right lead, several times. At first it was pretty short and choppy but he lengthened out. I need someone out there to watch me so I can be sure. Mother set me up a lesson with Becky*I almost _never_ take lessons* next Monday, and we're going to work on that. haha she's never met him before.... this could be interesting.
Took him across the yard to trail. I didnt want Dad out there with me, so I waited til he went inside. He was in the kitchen,so if Pj decided to kill me, he would hear me scream. :shock: Anyways, after much persistance, I got PJ over the bridge!!!! We went over both ways. It was so freakin awesome

So yesterday was really good


----------

